# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Do they test for anything other than roids on the drug tests?

## gotjacked2k7

I'm doing my first show in september 2nd and I'm all clean, I took a clen cycle a month ago but I'm sure that will be out of my system by then. But because I dont drink (empty calories) while I'm lifting for this show I smoke a little pot occasionally for stress purposes and for eating more. The show I'm doing is through OCB i believe and they drug test and polygraph test the night before the show. My question is this: Are they going to test me for anything besides steroids , and should I stop smoking? If so when?



Thanks

----------


## p3ug

I cant help you out but damn a polygraph test? Thats a little harsh.

----------


## splash

You need to check out the OCB website. I'm 99% sure that Clen is on the list of drugs that are banned. I believe you can't have taken anything for 3 years. I think fat burners are even banned. I could be wrong so go check the website!

----------


## splash

BANNED SUBSTANCES

Anabolic Agents:

Including, but not limited to the following as well as their metabolites:



Cannot have been used within 5 years of contest date
Boldenone 

Clenbutorol 

Clostebol 

Danazol 

DHCMT (Dehydrochloromethyltestosterone) 

Dihydrotestosterone 

Drostanolone 

Fluoxymesterone 

Formebolone 

Mesterolone 

Methandrostenolone (Methandienone, Dianabol ) 

Methandriol 

Methenolone 

Methylnortestosterone 

Methyltestosterone 

Mibolerone 

Oxabolone 

Oxandrolone 

Oxymesterone 

Oxymetholone 

Stanozolol 

Testolactone 

Testosterone / (T/E Ratio > 6) 

Trenbolone 



Cannot have been used after January 19, 2005¹
1-Testosterone / 1-dihydrotestosterone / 1-Androstendiol (e.g.1-AD) 

· 1-Androstendione
4-Hydroxytestosterone / Formestane 

Androstendione / Androstendiol (e.g. 4-AD) / (T/E Ratio > 6) 

Bolasterone 

Calusterone 

Furazabol 

Mestanolone 

Methyl-1-testosterone (e.g. M1T) 

Nandrolone / 19-Norandrostendione / 19-Norandrostendiol 

Norclostebol 

Norethandrolone / Ethylestrenol 

Stenbolone 



¹ The Anabolic Steroid Control Act of 2004 went into effect January 20, 2005. The bill added a number of prohormones and prosteriods to the list of illegal anabolic steroids previously established. The new additions became banned substances with OCB effective January 20, 2005. A complete list of banned substances included in the Act can be found online at http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c108:S.2195:



Cannot have been used after January 1, 2006²
Desoxymethyltestosterone (DMT) (e.g. Pheraplex, Ergomax, Methyl-Plex, etc) 

Methasterone (e.g. Superdrol, Methyl Masterdrol, and Methyl-Drol XT) 

Prostanozol (e.g. Orastan-E) 



² Designer steroids that were being legally sold over-the-counter as supplements became banned with the World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA) effective January 1, 2006 and subsequently became banned substances with OCB effective that date as well.



Cannot have been used after January 1, 2007³

Estra-4,9-diene-3,17-dione (e.g. FiniGenX Magnum) 

6a-Methylandrostendione / 17-hydroxy-6-alpha methyl-ethyletiochalon-3,20 dione (e.g. M1P) 



³ Supplements that were/are being legally sold over-the-counter that contain ingredients screened for in the urinalysis procedure that became banned substances with OCB effective January 1, 2007.



Growth Hormones (cannot have been used within 5 years of contest date):

Including, but not limited to gamma hydroxybutyrate (GHB), Pharmaceutical HGH, HCG , and any other related compound. Oral, spray, or sublingual GH supplements.



Prescription Antiestrogens (cannot have been used within 5 years of contest date):

Including, but not limited to Arimidex , Clomid, Letrozole , Nolvadex 



Stimulants (cannot have been used within 5 years of contest date):

Prescription weight-loss substances used for bodybuilding purposes including, but not limited to:



Amphetamine 

Diethylpropion &/0r Metabolite 

Ethamivan 

Ethylamphetamine 

Fencamfamine 

Fenethylline 

Fenfluramine 

Fenproporex 

Heptaminol 

MDA (Methylenedioxyamphetamine) 

MDE (Methylenedioxyethylamphetamine) 

MDMA (Methylenedioxymethanphetamine) 

Mefenorex 

Methamphetamine 

Methylphenidate 

Modafinil 

Nikethamide 

Phendimetrazine 

Phenmetrazine 

Phentermine 





Banned beginning September 1, 2007

Ephedra/ephedrine/ma-huang



Masking Agents (cannot have been used within 5 years of contest date):

Chemicals or drugs used for the purpose of deceiving or passing the polygraph test and anything used to attempt altering urine test results including, but not limited to Probenecid, Epitestosterone (> 200 ng/mL).



Prescription Diuretics (cannot have been used within 3 weeks of contest date):

Diuretics including, but not limited to: 



Acetazolamide 

Bendroflumethiazide 

Bumetanide 

Canrenone/Spironolactone 

Chlorothiazide 

Chlorthalidone 

Clopamide 

Cyclothiazide 

Dichlorphenamide 

Ethacrynic Acid 

Furosemide 

Hydrochlorothiazide 

Hydroflumethiazide 

Methclothiazide 

Metolazone 

Polythiazide 

Quinethazone 

Trichlormethiazide 



Miscellaneous:

Muscle Implants 

Synthol (cannot have been used within 5 years of contest date) 

Insulin for the purpose of bodybuilding (cannot have been used within 5 years of contest date) 

Any type of procedures that extract fat and can show more leanness (Example: liposuction). 

Any of the above substance founds in alternative forms available through 'experimental' or for research purposes only labeling (cannot have been used within 5 years of contest date). 

WARNING - Still Being Sold In Stores:
The following substances are sold over-the-counter in the USA and are not banned with OCB at this time. However, be aware that they may or may not cause positive urinalysis results because they contain metabolites some banned substances include. Positive results from urine tests result in disqualification regardless of the source of the result.

4-chloro-17a-methyl-andro-4-ene-3,17**iol or 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3-17b-diol (found in supplements such as ProMagnon 25 and Halodrol-50). 

ATD, also known as 1,4,6-Androstatrien-3,17-dione (ADT) (found in supplements such as Rebound XT, Novedex XT, and Inhibit-E). 

Answers to FAQ:

DHEA, 7-KETO-DHEA and 7-OH-DHEA are not banned substances with OCB 

6-OXO is not a banned substance with OCB 

Diuretics legally sold over-the-counter are not banned with OCB

----------


## domeyeahaigh

what would the polygraph be for? they are going to ask you if you have ever hit the juice? also, do they test in IFBB? that would be somewhat humorous if they did.

----------


## goober48

yeah that would be a joke...but if they do indeed test they gotta know that there are some serious clensers out there....speaking of which does anyone know a clenser that could detoxify lets so noveldex in 24 hours

----------


## naturalgear

how long would nolvadex stay detectable for?

----------


## dank1970

> I'm doing my first show in september 2nd and I'm all clean, I took a clen cycle a month ago but I'm sure that will be out of my system by then. But because I dont drink (empty calories) while I'm lifting for this show I smoke a little pot occasionally for stress purposes and for eating more. The show I'm doing is through OCB i believe and they drug test and polygraph test the night before the show. My question is this: Are they going to test me for anything besides steroids , and should I stop smoking? If so when?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


pot will stay in your system for 3 to 4 days if you only smoke every once in awile but if you do it ed it will build up in your system and take 30 to 45 days to clean out depending on what you eat and drink during that time. there are also thing you can take to mask the pot like golden seal but I dont know what they check for either. I wouldnt worry. I know its too late now since I just read this thread and your show was today but I hope it went well and this info helps for the future.

----------

